# Anybody hear em rip yet?



## GillCommander (Feb 17, 2017)

Going out to check my cameras in the AM to see if I have any strutters yet. Plan on getting out there a little early to listen as well. Anybody hear them yuppin it up in the trees early morning?


----------



## GAGE (Feb 17, 2017)

Nothing this past Thursday morning. Good luck to you!


----------



## Old Boss Gobbler (Feb 19, 2017)

Ain't been out early enough yet to listen, but I do have a strutter on a game camera with a group of about 10 hens. Began strutting in the past week. Still seeing a group of bachelors too. I've been scouting the past few weekends while tending to things. Going to start listening next weekend.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 19, 2017)

Heard this about 15 gobbles this morning


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Feb 20, 2017)

twice in january, and again at my truck passing by a week ago!


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Feb 21, 2017)

A friend of mine heard one gobbling in the tree in east Tn. yesterday morning


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 26, 2017)

The woods came to life this morning in South Georgia 32 Degrees and it must cold air we heard 8 birds on two of the swamps on 1 lease,Then drove 3 miles to another lease got there in time to hear 3 more in the trees on another swamp sure makes my day to hear them Gobble like that.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 26, 2017)

Went out to my hunting grounds yesterday at daylight. 

They weren't talking. 

Mighta flown the coop during the off season.


----------



## cfuller6 (Feb 26, 2017)

They were burning it up in Mcduffie county Saturday morning. Also been getting strutters on cam about 2 weeks


----------



## GillCommander (Feb 26, 2017)

Got me fired up! Did my first card pull last week and I had 3 long spurred gobblers.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Feb 27, 2017)

We heard two gobble on the roost Saturday morning in wilkes  county, saw one strutter with hens in a food plot later that morning. I hope the weather cools back off to slow them down.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 27, 2017)

Heard 2 Saturday morning. One way off and one about 75 yds from me on the roost. he gobbled at every owl call I did. He was roosted by himself, watched him fly down. Saw a lone gobbler track at a different spot on the property and saw a gobbler feeding mid day down the road from the house.


----------



## smoothie (Feb 28, 2017)

They started hammering the last two weeks of duck season


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2017)

I was hearing several different birds a few weeks ago but haven't heard a peep in almost a week now. No worries ... They will be there


----------



## cfuller6 (Mar 2, 2017)

Here's a few more pics to get y'all fired up... sure is nice having the modem cam so I don't have to worry about spooking birds while checking cameras. I know where I better be opening day at 3:00


----------



## bangbird (Mar 2, 2017)

cfuller6 said:


> Here's a few more pics to get y'all fired up... sure is nice having the modem cam so I don't have to worry about spooking birds while checking cameras. I know where I better be opening day at 3:00



Nice.  What Moultrie camera is it?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2017)

Up in the N Ga Gilmer county mountains. Aint heard anything so far. May try to get out in the next few mornings and do a little listenin'


----------



## cfuller6 (Mar 2, 2017)

bangbird said:


> Nice.  What Moultrie camera is it?



M888i


----------



## GAGE (Mar 2, 2017)

I heard several this morning, but they where  pretty much done around 7:30.


----------



## Water Swat (Mar 2, 2017)

bowhunterdavid said:


> We heard two gobble on the roost Saturday morning in wilkes  county, saw one strutter with hens in a food plot later that morning. I hope the weather cools back off to slow them down.



cool weather doesn't have much to do with slowing down the reproductive stages of a turkey bird. Amount of daylight is what triggers mating. 

birds have been strutting on my land since january. gobbling off and on. (happens EVERY year) Doesn't mean they're mating.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 3, 2017)

heard 2 this morning


----------



## gobble79 (Mar 4, 2017)

Yep


----------



## albrown100 (Mar 4, 2017)

Heard one this morning


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 5, 2017)

These 2 GOBBLED 40 -50 times this morning. .Check out the spurs on this bird.


----------



## badge40 (Mar 5, 2017)

They are hammering in Lamar County, I have strutters with every flock of hens now. Even had one strut towards my truck (70 yards away) Saturday afternoon as if he was going to stop me from approaching his hens


----------



## HenryHunter (Mar 5, 2017)

Heard one this morning in Monroe County. He gobbled at least 10 times on the roost and a few times on the ground. Sounded like he was with several hens.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Mar 6, 2017)

One in Macintosh this morning.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 6, 2017)

Talked to a guy that has turkeys in a pen and he said the hens have been laying for 3 weeks now.....


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 6, 2017)

They were Gobbling in Talbot County on Friday !!


----------



## J Gilbert (Mar 6, 2017)

Heard one gobble twice on Saturday morning but nothing Sunday, had hens fired up both mornings though


----------



## Pappy (Mar 15, 2017)

I live basically at the foot of Rich Mtn WMA. (Theres a 40 acre tract that separates my small acreage from the line closest to me)
Anyway as I posted a few days ago I havent heard the first gobble this year, except my neighbors domestic birds that raise a ruckus frequently all year long. 

I have some friends near me that HAVE heard some gobblers this year.

Im curious since weve been in the low 20s the last couple of nights and its suppose to drop to 19 tonight, if that will change anything? Delay things?? I read somewhere the length of day had more to do with it than temps??

DISCLAIMER: I do not claim to be a REAL turkey hunter. But I am a turkey hunter. Ive had better luck calling in hens than toms. The toms I HAVE called into shotgun range I chose not to shoot as theyve all been jakes. So Im not sure what KIND of turkey hunter I am. REAL??  After reading some in here lately Im so undecided. LOL!

I used to turkey hunt quite a bit but never had access to property with a good population of birds back then. Ive undergone some serious health issues in the past several years so its been a long time. But Im gonna give it a try again this year ......... God willin ............ and if i can just get one to respond and play the game I'll be happy.
I will be accompanied by my wife who loves the outdoors as well. This will be her first season.


----------



## gobble79 (Mar 16, 2017)

From my experience, once they start it's on regardless of weather.  Calling in hens is a good thing because most dominant gobblers are gonna be with hens early season and where the hens go, so goes the gobbler. Good luck!


----------

